
Twitter’s Fabric adds mobile deep linking with Branch integration - wcdolphin
https://fabric.io/blog/branch-deep-linking-now-available-on-fabric
======
pbreit
I can't believe mobile deep linking is such a thing that requires
partnerships, integrations and announcements.

~~~
sixstringtheory
I don't see this as sufficient reason not to join a platform like Fabric. This
could make it visible to a lot of developers who don't even know about deep
linking, or that it can be done with an SDK. A big appeal of Fabric is also
how easy it makes it to integrate kits into apps. You may be experienced
enough to do the plumbing yourself, but the convenience Fabric brings lowers
the bar to entry for many.

------
Rish10yh
This is a great, going to give it a try. the whole attribution /analytics
ecosystem is so broken

------
sreenadh
Is Fabric an alternative to React? I am unable to understand what is this app
for.

~~~
niftich
No relation or similarity to React; this isn't a UI toolkit but a platform
SDK.

Fabric is the rebranding of Crashlytics, a crash-reporting SDK, combined with
the Twitter ecosystem SDKs, and their ad platform, and so on. It's a "Twitter
Inside" SDK.

To quote an earlier comment of mine:

"a souped-up Twitter SDK + Crashlytics + their bundled ad platform MoPub. The
idea is you'll develop your app with this SDK and get crash reporting, usage
stats, ad serving, 'Sign in via Twitter', Twitter integration, and [a bunch
of] other stuff for free."

------
MordodeMaru
Great move Branch

